# Pte. Mitchell Emms    MVA - CFB Borden



## punkd (27 Jun 2006)

Just goes to show you that as well with overseas the dangers that are present in everyday life. Mitchell was part of PRETC at CFB Borden. 

Condolences to his family and friends.

Source:
http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&pubid=968163964505&cid=1151319011698&col=968705899037&call_page=TS_News&call_pageid=968332188492&call_pagepath=News/News



> *Three killed in crash near Parry Sound*
> Jun. 26, 2006. 12:08 PM
> LINDA NGUYEN AND TAMARA CHERRY
> STAFF REPORTERS
> ...


----------



## Jake (27 Jun 2006)




----------



## Canadian.Trucker (27 Jun 2006)

Sorry to hear that.  Life is precious and fragile, this is an example of it being so.


----------



## reccecrewman (27 Jun 2006)

I don't know if it's just me, but deaths like this bother me more than hearing about the deaths of comrades overseas.  When it comes to soldiers deployed overseas, it's always deeply saddening to hear about fatalities........ but at the same time you come to expect and dread the news reports of soldiers in theatre dying.  Fatalities like this though........... I just seem to have a harder time with them, I don't really know why.  When WO Cox passed a few weeks ago on an ATV accident, I found that I was more disturbed by that than to hear about a fatality overseas.  Maybe it's just me............ In any event, RIP soldier.  

Regards


----------



## Bobbyoreo (27 Jun 2006)

RIP soldier.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Jun 2006)

RIP troop, condolences to the family, friends and loved ones of all...


----------



## Jake (27 Jun 2006)

> Maybe it's just me



Nope it's not just you, I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Jun 2006)

RIP

HL


----------



## Jordan411 (27 Jun 2006)

RIP


----------



## LCIS-Tech (27 Jun 2006)

Wow! This really is a shock! This young FCS Tech was one of my students when he came through his POET Training here in Kingston. He was a fine young man. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## vanislerev (28 Jun 2006)

yeah we had a ceremony at PRETC HQ today, and practice for the formal next week. RIP


----------



## boots (29 Jun 2006)

RIP


----------



## NiTz (29 Jun 2006)

RIP Emms


----------



## CdnArtyWife (1 Jul 2006)

My condolences to the family and friends of all the deceased. As a person who lost a close family member suddenly in a head-on collision I truely understand. My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## C/10 (2 Jul 2006)




----------



## Matty B. (4 Jul 2006)

That's too bad. R.I.P.


----------

